# Blu, Danze and Miseno faucets



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

I have no experience with dealing with any other these brands but they are coming up continually now. Anybody have any info on them? I don't know where people are buying them around here because they don't seem to be sold locally except for the Danze at HomeDepot. I googled the Blu faucets and think they are out of Vancouver but made in Italy if that makes sense.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Funny you bring it up, I just installed one of those Miseno brands today. I'll have to ask the HO where they got it from, probably the internet. Kind of mounted like Moen. I didn't look at the parts diagram to see what type of cartridge it took. Seems solid as far as quality goes. Time will tell.

Haven't seen a Danze faucet in awhile. Haven't had the pleasure of installing the Blu brand.

What kind of info were you wanting?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Well, I just did some info digging on Miseno, specifically the one I installed ...  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Miseno-MK...-with-Soap-Dispenser-Stainless-Steel/37031844


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

gardenparty said:


> I have no experience with dealing with any other these brands but they are coming up continually now. Anybody have any info on them? I don't know where people are buying them around here because they don't seem to be sold locally except for the Danze at HomeDepot. I googled the Blu faucets and think they are out of Vancouver but made in Italy if that makes sense.


Danze is just non-repairable Chinese garbage. The cheapest of cheap junk.

Never heard of Miseno (yet).

Blu Bathworks... Don't get me started. *Expensive* junk, made in China. Big nicely machined castings - makes you think they're good on the rough-in. Inside those castings is not the high quality brass and stainless you would expect considering the high prices. Instead it's crappy plastic Riobel style cartridges and integral stops. One of the stops on a $1000 shower valve crumbled after a couple months on one job. I got a call from the homeowner a year later and they had had a few more failures and were looking for the receipts so they could claim warranty from Blu. The Blu trim is designed by retards, probably the Riobel people (really looks like their work). Set screws on thinwall trim tubes? Come on! Learn how to make a faucet ya idjits (Riobel can't figure it out either - it's trash as well)! Blu Bathworks is overpriced junk.

----------------------

Now for some "unknown" faucets and sinks that I'm pretty happy with:

Kraus - very decent quality. Unfortunately they aren't CSA approved in Canada, but for renovations with no inspectors looking I like them. Decent stainless sinks too.

Kingston Brass - unknown in Canada. You Americans probably see more of these. I installed a few recently and was not unhappy with them. Good brass.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

chonkie said:


> Well, I just did some info digging on Miseno, specifically the one I installed ...  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Miseno-MK500-SS-Arliano-Commercial-Style-Pre-Rinse-Kitchen-Faucet-with-Soap-Dispenser-Stainless-Steel/37031844


I hate Wal-Mart, even more than Home Depot.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I install danze faucets for a low end cottage, rental property or spec house. My supply house put me on to them. The gave me 4 big tool boxes with all the possible replacement parts for the entire line. As I use the parts I call them up and they send me more to fill the boxes.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Why, why, why do people buy products with little or no warranty or parts support.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> Why, why, why do people buy products with little or no warranty or parts support.


 I don't know how many times I have told people (very politely) If it was a delta it would be fixed already. And it would look just as good or crappy as the stuff they have.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

saysflushable said:


> I don't know how many times I have told people (very politely) If it was a delta it would be fixed already. And it would look just as good or crappy as the stuff they have.


Or a Kohler, or a Hans Grohe or any other mainstream name.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Well, I just did some info digging on Miseno, specifically the one I installed ...  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Miseno-MK...-with-Soap-Dispenser-Stainless-Steel/37031844


Don't confuse Walmart On-Line Shopping with Walmart Stores...
Walmart On-Line is an attempt at duplicating Amazon with outside vendors...

But yea Miseno is import crap...

House brand of Ferguson Enterprises, Inc....


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

So many consumers are fooled by fancy packaging and trim. Beneath is crap with little or no warranty and a nightmare in repairs.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Don't confuse Walmart On-Line Shopping with Walmart Stores...
> Walmart On-Line is an attempt at duplicating Amazon with outside vendors...
> 
> But yea Miseno is import crap...
> ...


I looked harder at the link I posted, it does show that it would be sold from build.com. I didn't realize they did that.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

chonkie said:


> I looked harder at the link I posted, it does show that it would be sold from build.com. I didn't realize they did that.


Build.com has recently partnered with Home Advisor, so if you send your clients there to purchase a fixture they may also have the option to purchase the installation.


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

Riobel is huge here in the higher end homes. I am not a big fan of them at all and cannot understand the attraction to pay so much for them. I had never heard of Blu or Miseno until a couple of weeks ago. I picked up a Blu faucet and it was heavy, seemed well built so it is good to know that the inner workings are not of the same quality. I was trying to find some customer reviews on all these faucets and availability of repair parts just in case I get asked.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumberkc said:


> Build.com has recently partnered with Home Advisor, so if you send your clients there to purchase a fixture they may also have the option to purchase the installation.


Good to know, but unfortunately what the HO's get and from where are usually up to the designer, or from what they see on pinterest or where ever else.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I was at that house again today and looked over the faucet a little closer. It is actually fairly decent. It is more like delta than moen like i originally said. It's all metal, even the head. Cartridge looks like delta or similar. 

Everything nowadays is made in china, so that isn't a valid reason why it could be considered inferior. I know most of the issues with the other "off" brands is with the finish not holding up but for a few years at most. That and sometimes finding parts, but it being a ferguson deal then they should be able to get parts.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

futz said:


> Kraus - very decent quality.


I agree. Installed some single hole lavs and faucets from them. The faucets had some good weight and the chrome was perfect. The lav was real nice too, sat nice and flat. The finish was real smooth.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

And what cartridge do I grab off the shelf to fix it?:whistling2::laughing:
Even Homer had problems supplying parts for their own Glacier Bay line...

It's throw away junk...
It doesn't matter how it looks or feels...


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

chonkie that looks like the same Miseno faucet I say except the finish was in black. It was actually a nice looking facuet. 

Redwood repair parts are my worry. If people are buying online items from the states I have no idea who would carry the parts around here but I am definitely going to start looking.


----------



## Robertopod (Mar 9, 2016)

plumberkc said:


> Build.com has recently partnered with Home Advisor, so if you send your clients there to purchase a fixture they may also have the option to purchase the installation.


And build.com is owned by Wolseley which is the European company. That owns Ferguson. So it's basically Ferguson selling online to homeowners thru Walmart.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Robertopod said:


> And build.com is owned by Wolseley which is the European company. That owns Ferguson. So it's basically Ferguson selling online to homeowners thru Walmart.



So Ferguson is Home Advisor and they also sell thru Wal-Mart. I can honestly say I will probably never spend another dollar with them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOfficeGirl (Dec 28, 2016)

Ran into a situation where a customer found a faucet on build.com and wants to order it through us via local Fergies because they feel we will warranty it better that way. Turns out even Fergies can't get the damn thing and I'll have to get it from Home Depot! Stupid move on Fergies part to plaster their name all over the website withut being able to actually provide items on it.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I’m starting to see faucets but especially tub/shower faucets with problems, they are usually not branded or look familiar to me. I ask the HO where did you get this? They replay “Oh, from Amazon, about 5 + years ago..”
At that point it’s time for a new faucet, with 
Good reputation m/brand name.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

TheOfficeGirl said:


> Ran into a situation where a customer found a faucet on build.com and wants to order it through us via local Fergies because they feel we will warranty it better that way. Turns out even Fergies can't get the damn thing and I'll have to get it from Home Depot! Stupid move on Fergies part to plaster their name all over the website withut being able to actually provide items on it.


What?!!?
There are very few things I buy from Ferg’s. Proflo for the most part is garbage anyway.


----------



## TheOfficeGirl (Dec 28, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> What?!!?
> There are very few things I buy from Ferg’s. Proflo for the most part is garbage anyway.


Its a Delta faucet - you're spot on with opinion of Proflo


----------

